# Thank You!



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

A friend of mine invited me to bring my soaps to the annual open house at her farm over the weekend. She had invited several vendors from the farmers market along with all her customers. I had about 200 bars that I have been working on for the last several months but have been too afraid to actually go sell them to people "face to face" ack! (but boy my house smelled terrific). I went there thinking I would probably not sell anything since it was my first time but I thought it would be a good learning experience.....

I sold ALL but 22 bars!!!!! dance:

I could not believe it! The bars were 4.5 to 5 oz in size and I priced them at 5.00 each or 3 for 13.00 or 5 for 20.00 and most people were buying 5 at a time. WOW. Now, I'm not naive enough to think I will sell out every time I go to a market and as a matter of fact it was probably a fluke but boy it did feel good.

I wanted to thank everyone on this forum for sharing their knowledge and tips and especially Vicki, Barbara, PJ and Sondra because without y'all I would not have even known where to start :blush

:thankyou


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That's awesome! Good job!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

Thats great, so glad that you had a great experience to help you out in the future.. so don't sell yourself or your soaps so short.. 
Barb


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That is wonderful!!!! 

I am cautiously/nervously preparing for my first open house. I wish there were other vendors from the market to ask to come but I am the only regular non-produce vendor except for one other lady who is out of town.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations. I've been doing farmers markets for 2 years now. This Saturday I'm doing my first all day holiday show. I'm a bit nervous as I don't know what to expect at all. I'd be jumping for joy if I did half as good as you!


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

:biggrin

Ooops Kathy, I knew I was forgetting someone. You are always quick to answer questions and so helpful! Thank you too!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

CONGRTULATIONS!!!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Cool!!!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Excellent and if you pick your venues correctly, and make sure you are the only CP soaper there, you should sell out like that. I simply won't waste my time going to farmers markets and competing for pennies per ounce against another soaper who will sell for less than $1 per ounce retail. And realistically if you paid yourself a wage you are not making any money at most weekend farmers markets. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

and tho you sold out next time I would rethink selling 5 for $20 those same people will buy at #3 for 12 or $13 and you aren't selling for just $2 per bar.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Sondra said:


> and tho you sold out next time I would rethink selling 5 for $20 those same people will buy at #3 for 12 or $13 and you aren't selling for just $2 per bar.


I understand what you are saying about giving too deep of a discount Sondra but I was really selling my bars for $4 at the 5 for $20 rate. Yes, maybe a wee bit low but I didn't have any overhead - no booth fee, drive time was 10 minutes so not much gas, all the sales were cash so I didn't have any credit card or Paypal fees (which will eat your lunch if you let them!), no listing or sale fees like online sales, and I was there for a very short period of time so not much time invested either . Also, I made sure to buy all my supplies in bulk from SC with the exception of what I could get for less locally and I tried to keep my scent cost to about $1 per ounce (some a little more some a little less) so I kept my production price per bar very low.

If I do end up going to markets, shows or whatever regularly you can bet your bloomers my prices will be higher, no way I'm going to give my soaps away or devalue the handmade soap market in this area! Profit is good LOL!


----------

